# Lebermuth FO



## Ellacho (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been wanting to buy some essential oils at Lebermuth and I was all ready to do so yesterday. But I didn't realize that I need to purchase at least $300 worth of items to waive $20 processing fee at the check out. 

I still need to add at least $100 worth of more items to fulfill the $300 requirement. Since they only sell three things(EO, FO & FL), I am stuck.

I am thinking about getting some FOs and but don't know much about their FOs(& most of FOs).  Any suggestions would be super helpful. I like refreshing and uplifting scents. 

What is your favorite FO(or anything!)to buy at Lebermuth? I'll be using them in soaps(CP,MP &LS).

Thanks guys, as always !


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 12, 2014)

Now think about that.  You're willing to add another $100 to save $20.  Hmmmm.....I get the why of it, but it makes no logical sense.  Just trying to save you $80!!


----------



## new12soap (Dec 12, 2014)

Ellacho, I believe if you are a member of HCSG, they will wave the minimum order/processing fee.

I have not personally ordered directly from them, but I have never heard anything bad about them or their quality. I believe some other retailers sell Lebermuth scents (EO and FO) in smaller quantities, The Chemistry Store IIRC.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 12, 2014)

reinbeau said:


> Now think about that.  You're willing to add another $100 to save $20.  Hmmmm.....I get the why of it, but it makes no logical sense.  Just trying to save you $80!!



Ha ha ha. I know what you mean . Thank you Reinbeau! I've been wanting to try their geranium & lavender (and other EOs) for a long time. Lebermuth's prices are very reasonable.

Their geranium is only $25.25/lb- and lavender/lb ($36.40) the lowest I've ever seen so far! I could always buy them in bulk now (or get more bottles of each), but I want to try them first before I make a big purchase.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 12, 2014)

Their Spiced Cranberry is fabulous! I am out and I am very sad!

Dear Lebermuth - please bring back Tomato Black Currant. kthxbai


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 12, 2014)

w





new12soap said:


> Ellacho, I believe if you are a member of HCSG, they will wave the minimum order/processing fee.
> 
> I have not personally ordered directly from them, but I have never heard anything bad about them or their quality. I believe some other retailers sell Lebermuth scents (EO and FO) in smaller quantities, The Chemistry Store IIRC.



Hi New12soap, no, I am not a member of HCSG yet. Yeah, that's what I've been told about Lebermuth's quality. Thank you for letting me know about other retailers sell Lebermuth scents .


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you Dixiedragon !


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 13, 2014)

I have their Rose Petals f.o. that I got in a co-op buy. Not only is it a wonderful scent, but the quality is amazing.  I quit soaping for 10 years and that was the only e.o. or f.o. that was still good when I decided to start again.  Sadly, I am almost out....


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ellacho, they (Lebermuth) does offer 1 oz samples for $2.00. You just need to call them to place a sample order. (They had an open house last fall and I was able to participate in a tour). Also, the non-insurance version for the Guild membership is $80.00. With the various vendor discounts for Guild members from large suppliers, I have already gotten my membership fee back. For example, I buy my SFIC M&P bases from Bulk Apothecary. With my 10% Guild discount, it essentially pays for my shipping.


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 13, 2014)

Cindy, I think the non-insurance membership is $100, that's what I just paid.  If it's gone down to $80.....boo-hoo!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 13, 2014)

I bought my membership last June for 80- Sorry to hear prices went up.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 13, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> I have their Rose Petals f.o. that I got in a co-op buy. Not only is it a wonderful scent, but the quality is amazing.  I quit soaping for 10 years and that was the only e.o. or f.o. that was still good when I decided to start again.  Sadly, I am almost out....



Wow, 10 years? And it's still good? That's so amazing! Rose Petals FO sounds great. Thanks Ruthie !


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 13, 2014)

Cindy2428 said:


> Ellacho, they (Lebermuth) does offer 1 oz samples for $2.00. You just need to call them to place a sample order. (They had an open house last fall and I was able to participate in a tour). Also, the non-insurance version for the Guild membership is $80.00. With the various vendor discounts for Guild members from large suppliers, I have already gotten my membership fee back. For example, I buy my SFIC M&P bases from Bulk Apothecary. With my 10% Guild discount, it essentially pays for my shipping.



That's wonderful! I will definitely call them and order 1 oz samples instead. You are right. That's a good point! It's worth to have the Guild membership($100)! I'd better get it before I buy anything from Lebermuth. Thank you so much Cindy!


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 13, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Wow, 10 years? And it's still good? That's so amazing! Rose Petals FO sounds great. Thanks Ruthie !



Well, now that I think about it, that was at least 2 years ago when I started soap making again, and what is left is still good, though I am running out.  So more than 10 years- I'm not sure how long I had it before I moved to Oklahoma and gave up soap making for so long!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 13, 2014)

My Spiced Cranberry was also 10 years old or so. I had their Pineapple Upside Down Cake which was not good after 10 years, but was very good when I got it. Can't really complain about that!


----------



## Mellifera (Dec 20, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Ha ha ha. I know what you mean . Thank you Reinbeau! I've been wanting to try their geranium & lavender (and other EOs) for a long time. Lebermuth's prices are very reasonable.
> 
> Their geranium is only $25.25/lb- and lavender/lb ($36.40) the lowest I've ever seen so far! I could always buy them in bulk now (or get more bottles of each), but I want to try them first before I make a big purchase.



Keep in mine that they have synthetics listed among their essential oils, which might be why the prices look so good. I contacted them to ask about their Naturals line (which are nice--essential oils plus natural isolates), and it turns out that the Lavender 40/42 (which I've always thought was a blend of EOs) is synthetic and their Egyptian Rose Geranium is also synthetic, though both are listed under EOs. I suggested they move those to the FO section, since to me a synthetic is not an EO, but the response was not heartening.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 20, 2014)

Mellifera said:


> Keep in mine that they have synthetics listed among their essential oils, which might be why the prices look so good. I contacted them to ask about their Naturals line (which are nice--essential oils plus natural isolates), and it turns out that the Lavender 40/42 (which I've always thought was a blend of EOs) is synthetic and their Egyptian Rose Geranium is also synthetic, though both are listed under EOs. I suggested they move those to the FO section, since to me a synthetic is not an EO, but the response was not heartening.



Hi Mellifera, 
Really? Wow...I'm shocked. No wonder the price seemed too good to be true . I'm surprised even lavender 40/42 is synthetic...I've also thought the lavender 40/42 was a blend of EOs too. Thank you so much for letting me know.  Do you know where I can buy geranium, lavender & ylang ylang without breaking the bank? Thank you.


----------



## Mellifera (Dec 21, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Hi Mellifera,
> Really? Wow...I'm shocked. No wonder the price seemed too good to be true . I'm surprised even lavender 40/42 is synthetic...I've also thought the lavender 40/42 was a blend of EOs too. Thank you so much for letting me know.  Do you know where I can buy geranium, lavender & ylang ylang without breaking the bank? Thank you.



I've bought at New Directions lately. They were fast and efficient, and had geranium on sale at the time. Lavender I just look for on sale, too, since I use a lot, but NDA was around 32 a pound, I think.

Just checked, and Camden Grey has Geranium for about $100 a pound.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 21, 2014)

Mellifera said:


> I've bought at New Directions lately. They were fast and efficient, and had geranium on sale at the time. Lavender I just look for on sale, too, since I use a lot, but NDA was around 32 a pound, I think.
> 
> Just checked, and Camden Grey has Geranium for about $100 a pound.



Thanks Mellifera! I have been also buying EOs from New Directions as well, especially the lavender40/42.  I will check Camden Grey out. Thanks again.


----------

